# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Norte >  2-12-2015 Cuatro embalses se hallan en situación de prealerta en Gipuzkoa por su bajo nivel

## JMTrigos

Noticia de El Diario Vasco, también afecta a embalses de la Cuenca Interior del País Vasco.
http://www.diariovasco.com/gipuzkoa/...2001248-v.html



> Cuatro embalses de Gipuzkoa se hallan en situación de prealerta y otro más está ya en alerta por falta de agua. Y eso que en las dos últimas semanas ha llovido lo que ha querido y más. Eso sí, en unas comarcas más que en otras. De cualquier manera, el suministro de agua está garantizado, en el peor de los casos, por un periodo de casi medio año. «Hemos de tener en cuenta que estamos en la época en la que, históricamente, las reservas suelen estar más bajas. Es a partir de estas fechas cuando empiezan a remontar. Otra cosa distinta sería que en marzo o abril no estuviésemos por encima del 80%. Entonces podríamos empezar a preocuparnos», afirma Iñigo Elosegi, gerente del Consorcio Gipuzkoako Urak.

----------

embalses al 100% (02-dic-2015),Jonasino (02-dic-2015),perdiguera (02-dic-2015)

----------

